# Abstimmung "Das schönste Userbike 2009" Kategorie DDD



## mountymaus (4. Mai 2009)

Die Abstimmung erfolgt vom 04.05.09 bis 19.05.09 nach folgendem Schema.

Jeder Forumuser ist zur Abstimmung berechtigt und hat pro Kategorie drei Stimmen, die in klassischer Gold, Silber, Bronze oder 1.2.3. Manier abgegeben werden. 
*Platz 1 erhält bei der Auswertung 3 Punkte, Platz 2, 2 Punkte und Platz 3, 1 Punkt. Das Bike mit den meisten Punkten gewinnt die Kategorie.*


Die Abstimmung könnte also so aussehen.. :

1. Gt-team
2. Torsten
3. Rikman

(Wäre aber falsch weil alle drei nicht teilgenommen haben... - würde aber bedeuten Gt-team bekommt 3 Punkte, Torsten, 2 Punkte und Rikman 1 Punkt. )




*GT-heini*
Komplett




Antrieb




Lenker




Dämpfer




Parts






*Jochen DC*
Komplett




Antrieb




Lenkzone




Wunsch




Gabel: Fox 40 rc2
Dämpfer: Fox DHX Air 240mm
Felge vorn:  Notubes 545
Nabe vorn: Chris King Steckachse 20 mm schwarz
Felge hinten: Spank Subrosa
Nabe hinten: Hope Pro2
Reifen vorn: Maxxis Highroller 2,5 Gummimischung 3C
Reifen hinten: Maxxis Highroller 2,5 Gummimischung 60a
Steuersatz: Chris King Nothread Set
Vorbau: Thomson 4x
Lenker: FSA 270
Griffe: Oury Lock-On
Sattelstütze: FSA 270
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite
Klemme: GT
Innenlager: Saint
Kurbeln: Saint
Kettenführung: e-thirteen
Pedale: Crank Brothers Mallet
Schalthebel: Saint
Schaltwerk: XTR Carbon
Bremse vorn: Avid Juicy Seven
Bremse hinen: Formula Oro Puro



*mountymaus*
Komplett




Cockpit




Antrieb




Wunsch





Parts






*SpeedyR*
Komplettansicht




Antriebstrang




Steuerzentrale




Wunschbild




Teileliste:

Rahmen: GT Lobo STS  '98er,neue Lager,neue Achsen (Ti eigenbau)
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Pullshock (trunnion poliert)
Gabel: Manitou Dorado ,IFP+EvilGenius Seals upgrade,custom Decals
Vorbau: Manitou Dorado (poliert)
Lenker: Easton EA70
Steuersatz: Hope 
Laufräder: Hope Pro II /Mavic EN321
Reifen: Michelin C16 2,5
Bremsen: Shimano XT 4 kolben (poliert),Goodridge Stahlflex
Bremsmomentabstützung: eigenbau (poliert,Titanachse)
Kurbeln: XTR FCM 952 (poliert) mit AC Schrauben
Schaltwerk: XT short  (poliert)
Shifter: XT (poliert)
Pedale: Shimano (poliert)
Kettenführung: Carbon eigenbau 
Basguard: Carbon eigenbau
Kassette: SRAM 6 Ritzel,Carbon Schutzring (eigenbau)
Sattelstütze: GT 6061 (Klemmung poliert)
Sattel: Flite titanium


----------



## planetsmasher (4. Mai 2009)

1. Speedy R
2. Jochen DC
3. Mountymaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (4. Mai 2009)

1. Jochen DC
2. GT-Heini
3. Mountymaus


----------



## versus (4. Mai 2009)

für mich bisher die einfachste kategorie:

1. speedy - weit vorne weil lobo, weil thermoplast, weil waaahnsinnig viel arbeit und weil einfach wunderschön
2. jochen dc - tolle maschine, von der es immer wieder super fotos gibt
3. hm... montymaus - denn der kleinere rahmen sieht stimmiger aus, wenn auch gt-heinis ausstattung mehr zusagt (bleibt ja in der familie ;-)


----------



## burschilan (4. Mai 2009)

1. Speedy R
2. Jochen DC
3. Montymaus


----------



## B-Ston3D (4. Mai 2009)

1 ->  SpeedyR
2 ->  GT-heini
3 ->  mountymaus


----------



## laxerone (4. Mai 2009)

1. speedy
2. heini
3. jochen


----------



## Davidbelize (4. Mai 2009)

1.heini
2.monty
3.speedy


----------



## zaskar-le (4. Mai 2009)

...ich habe hiervon nur bedingt Ahnung. Ergebnis meines Herantastens:

1. SpeedyR (martialisch, überragend anders, man sieht den Aufwand und die Hingabe für Details, klarer erster Platz!)
2. GT-heini (stimmig und mit ruhiger Hand aufgebaut)
3. mountymaus (sehr schön, nur die Kurbel hat den zweiten Platz gekostet, aber das ist Geschmackssache)


----------



## Manni1599 (4. Mai 2009)

1. Speedy R.
2. Mountymaus
3. Jochen DC


----------



## muttipullover (4. Mai 2009)

1. Speedy R
2. Jochen DC
3. Montymaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (4. Mai 2009)

1. speedy
2. mountymaus
3. gt-heini


----------



## ohneworte (4. Mai 2009)

1. GT-Heini
2. Jochen DC
3. Speedy


----------



## DeepStar23 (4. Mai 2009)

1  SpeedyR
2  Jochen DC
3  mountymaus


----------



## Bastieeeh (4. Mai 2009)

1. Jochen DC
2. SpeedyR
3. Mountymaus


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Mai 2009)

1. Jochen_DC   ...weil es sich perfekt fährt :>
2. SpeedyR  wow ein Traum von GT
3. Gt-Heini  schönes Rad


----------



## aggressor2 (5. Mai 2009)

1. Speedy
2. Jochen
3. gt-heini


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlerin (5. Mai 2009)

1. SpeedyR
2. gt-heini
3. mountymaus


----------



## Kruko (5. Mai 2009)

1. Speedy
2. mountymaus
3. ???


----------



## gnss (5. Mai 2009)

1 Jochen DC
2 mountymaus
3 SpeedyR


----------



## Raule83 (5. Mai 2009)

1. SpeedyR 
2. mountymaus
3. gt-heini


----------



## Tiensy (5. Mai 2009)

1. SpeedyR
2. JochenDC
3. Mountymaus


----------



## moitrich (5. Mai 2009)

1 -> SpeedyR
2 -> GT-heini
3 -> mountymaus


----------



## divergent! (5. Mai 2009)

hier kann ich nur nen 1. platz vergeben:

speedyr


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. Mai 2009)

1 = Jochen DC

2 = Speedy R

3 = GT-heini


----------



## timorino (5. Mai 2009)

1. Speedy R
2. Jochen DC
3. GT-heini


----------



## MUD´doc (5. Mai 2009)

1. SpeedyR
2. mountymaus
3. GT-Heini


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badbushido (5. Mai 2009)

1 Jochen DC
2 SpeedyR
3 GT-heini


----------



## Triturbo (5. Mai 2009)

Alles super Räder aber da ich mich ja entscheiden muss:

1. SpeedyR
2. Jochen_DC   
3. Gt-Heini 

Nächstes mal (Jahr) bin ich auch dabei, wenn es wieder DDD heißt.


----------



## Kelme (6. Mai 2009)

1. SpeedyR
2. Mountymaus
3. gt-heini


----------



## bvarnfullagts (6. Mai 2009)

1 = GT Heini
2 = Montymaus (mighty mouse?)
3 = SpeedyR


----------



## neuroncrust (6. Mai 2009)

1. gt-heini
2. speedyr
3. mountymaus


----------



## oliversen (6. Mai 2009)

1. Speedy R
2. Mountymaus
3. Jochen DC


----------



## Syborg (6. Mai 2009)

1. - SpeedyR
2. - GT-heini
3. - mountymaus


----------



## zwinki86 (6. Mai 2009)

1. jochenDC
2. speedyr
3. mountymaus


----------



## Presi2k (6. Mai 2009)

1. Jochen DC
2. speedyr
3. gt-heini


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (6. Mai 2009)

1. SpeedyR
2. Jochen DC
3. mountymaus


----------



## Stemmel (7. Mai 2009)

1. SpeedyR (sooo schöne polierte Details)
2. JochenDC (ist das eigentlich noch ein Fahrrad?) 
3. Mountymaus (hier habe ich gewürfelt, es hätte auch GT-Heini sein können)


----------



## Beaufighter (7. Mai 2009)

1. GT-heini
2. JochenDC
3. Speedy R


----------



## Janikulus (7. Mai 2009)

1. Jochen DC
2. SpeedyR
3. mountymaus


----------



## mani.r (7. Mai 2009)

1 SpeedyR
2 JochenDC
3 GT heini


----------



## StylesDavis (7. Mai 2009)

1. Speedy R
2. Mountymaus
3. Jochen DC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korat (8. Mai 2009)

1. Speedy R
2. GT-heini
3. mountymaus


----------



## gt-kolli (8. Mai 2009)

1. SpeedyR

2. Jochen DC

3. mountymaus


----------



## mountymaus (13. Mai 2009)

1. gt-heini ( meins sieht fast genau so aus...)
2. SpeedyR (schön)
3.....


----------



## chrrup150 (14. Mai 2009)

1. speedyR
2. JochenDC
3. gt-heini


----------



## tomasius (19. Mai 2009)

1. mountymaus
2. SpeedyR
3. GT-heini

Tom


----------



## maatik (19. Mai 2009)

1. SpeedyR - war damals im Thread schon von deiner Leistung & Hingabe begeistert, es hat sich gelohnt. Ist einfach ne Top-Fuhre ;-)
2. Jochen DC - Höllengerät
3. GT-heini - gaaaanz schwere entscheidung vs. mountymaus


----------



## BonelessChicken (19. Mai 2009)

1. GT-Heini
2. SpeedyR
3. Jochen DC


----------



## mountymaus (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe GT-ler!! 
Die Möglichkeit abzustimmen ist nun beendet.
Bitte gebt mir etwas Zeit zur Auswertung, da ich momentan beruflich sehr eingespannt bin. Ich werde mich sputen...
Gruß Insa


----------

